# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  مسا بقة في الرياضة ..

## ABU A7MED

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*



*بدخل بالموضوع بصراحة القسم الرياضي نايم فى سبات عميييييييييق ,, حتي أعتقد أنه ما حدا بيدخلو* 

*فحبيت أنشط القسم من خلال مسابقة رياضية يعنى يتم طرح أسئلة في أنواع الرياضات المختلفة ,,*

*ويقوم الاعضاء بالاجابة عليها .. منها تنشيط للقسم ومنها استفادة معلومات جديدة ..*

*انا مو رياضي ابدا ولكن بعشق الرياضة* 


*ايش رأيكم بالموضوع ؟؟*


*تحيتي ..~*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وان شاء الله انكون معاك 
استمر 
والله يوفقك

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*آي يآ آبو آحمد والله إنك جبتها في الصميم إن القسم يمبى له شي يقعده :p* 

*آمم مع إني مو ريآضيه ابداً بس ماعليه نجرب دام النيه موجوده :p* 

*وإن شآإء الله اكون من المتآإبعين*

*تسلم خيي على المجهود :D*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآإتي*

----------


## ABU A7MED

عفاف الهدي 

ملامح كيوت 

يعطيكم ربي ألف عافية ,,

وشكرا ع التواجد الرائع ما أنحرم من تواجدكم الدائم ,,


ولكن أين بقية الأعضاء والمشرفين ...؟

..!

----------


## نور الهدى

ما لنا برياضة 


بس ان شاء الله راح نتابع معاك المسابقة 

اكتساب معرفه جديدة 


يالله سير ونحن معك ان شاء الله

----------


## فرح

امممممممم انا موريااااضيه ابببببببببببببد
بس ندخل ونستفييد معلوماااات 
بس شاطره العب كووووره :toung:  ههههههه
ابواحمد
كل الشكر لك خييي ولجهوووودك الطيبه
دمت بخير

----------


## bassrawi

والله فكره حلووووه اخوي ابو احمد

انا معااااك

والكل بيصير معاك

----------


## loveme1407

_الله يعطيك العافيه عالموضوع_ 

_فكرة رائعه وان شاء الله نشوف تفاعل من الاعضاء الكرام_ 

_تقبل تحياتي_

----------


## ABU A7MED

يعطيكم ألف عافية جميعا ..

أتمني تعجبكم المسابقة وتستفيدو منها ..

الاسئلة ما راح تكون صعبة ورح تكون متنوعة في مختلف الرياضات ان شاء الله ..


سيتم طرح 3 أسئلة كل يومين ان شاء الله , 



نبلش المسابقة .. واليكم أول 3 أسئلة .


*
1-* *من اول منتخب فاز ببطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم ؟**


2- من هو أفضل لاعب في العالم لعام 2006 ؟


3- في أي نادي يلعب اللاعب البرازيلي كاكا ريكاردو ؟؟*
*
*

أتمنى ما تكون الاسئلة صعبة .. 

بالتوفيق للجميع ..


تحيتي ..~

----------


## bassrawi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ج1- اول منتخب فاز بكاس العالم الأوروغواي : _اول منتخب_ يفوز _بكاس العالم_ لكرة القدم سنة 1930 وكانت هي البلده المنظمه للبطوله

ج2- الاعب الايطالي فابيو كانفارو

ج3- ريال مدريد الاسباني

تحياتي لك ابو احمد .....

----------


## عنيده

*1-* 
*من اول منتخب فاز ببطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم ؟*
 

الأوروغواي : اول منتخب يفوز بكاس العالم لكرة القدم سنة 1930  

*2- من هو أفضل لاعب في العالم لعام 2006 ؟*

 رونالدينيو" أفضل لاعب في العالم لعام 2006 حسب صحيفة "Record" الإيطالية

*3- في أي نادي يلعب اللاعب البرازيلي كاكا ريكاردو ؟؟*


 ريال مدريد

حلوه المسابقه 

يعطيك العافيه اخوي ..

موفق

----------


## ABU A7MED

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ج1- اول منتخب فاز بكاس العالم الأوروغواي : _اول منتخب_ يفوز _بكاس العالم_ لكرة القدم سنة 1930 وكانت هي البلده المنظمه للبطوله
> 
> ج2- الاعب الايطالي فابيو كانفارو
> 
> ج3- ريال مدريد الاسباني
> ...




اجابات صحيحية أخوي 

يعطيك ألف عافية 

استمر معنا :)

تحيتي ..~

----------


## ABU A7MED

> *1-* 
> *من اول منتخب فاز ببطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم ؟*
>  
> 
> الأوروغواي : اول منتخب يفوز بكاس العالم لكرة القدم سنة 1930  
> 
> *2- من هو أفضل لاعب في العالم لعام 2006 ؟*
> 
>  رونالدينيو" أفضل لاعب في العالم لعام 2006 حسب صحيفة "record" الإيطالية
> ...



يعطيكى العافية أختي عنيدة 

شكرا الك على المشاركة 

اجايات صحيحية بس الاجابة الثالثة هي فابيو كنفارو هو من حصل على أفضل لاعب لعام 2006
رونالدينهو كان في عامى 2004 /2005

دمتي بكل خير أختي 

استمرى معنا :)

تحيتي ..~

----------


## bassrawi

مشكووووووووور اخووي بواحمد :amuse: 

بانتظاار الاسئله >>>>متحمس :evil: 

تحياتي لك.....

----------


## نور الهدى

> مشكووووووووور اخووي بواحمد
> 
> بانتظاار الاسئله >>>>متحمس 
> تحياتي لك.....



 
ما شاء الله عليك متحمس


ما وصلنا الا ومجاوبين على الاسئلة 


من المتابعين خيو ابو احمد

----------


## ABU A7MED

شكرا لمشاركة كل من شارك :)

نظرا للإجابة على الاسئلة ما لازم ننتظر يومين ^_^ بنطرح أسئلة جديدة وبالتوفيق للجميع ...




1- من هو اللاعب المصنف الاول عالميا في التنس الأرضي ؟

2- أين أقيمت بطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة لكرة القدم وأين ستنظم العام المقبل ؟

3- من اللاعب الذي تم شراءه بأكبر مبلغ في تاريخ كرة القدم وما هو النادي الذي اشتراه ؟



بالتوفيق :)


تحيتي ..~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ابو احمد...*
*مسابقه حلووة ومو زود بالرياضه بس تجربه ...*
*ان شاء الله اجاباتي صح /*



*1- من هو اللاعب المصنف الاول عالميا في التنس الأرضي ؟* 
*روجيه فيدرير*  
*2- أين أقيمت بطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة لكرة القدم وأين ستنظم العام المقبل ؟*
*عام 2006 في المانيا*
*عام 2010 جنوب أفريقيا* 
*3- من اللاعب الذي تم شراءه بأكبر مبلغ في تاريخ كرة القدم وما هو النادي الذي اشتراه ؟*
*البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو* 
*بمبلغ 94 مليون يورو*
*ريال مدريد الاسباني*  

*اتمنى تخميني صح ..*
*دمت بخير..*
*تحيتي ...*

----------


## bassrawi

1- من هو اللاعب المصنف الاول عالميا في التنس الأرضي ؟
 روجيه فيدرر

 2- أين أقيمت بطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة لكرة القدم وأين ستنظم العام المقبل ؟
 2006 المـــانيــا-2010 جنوب افريقيا

 3- من اللاعب الذي تم شراءه بأكبر مبلغ في تاريخ كرة القدم وما هو النادي الذي اشتراه ؟
 كريستيانو رونالدو - ريال مدريد الاسباني



تحياتي
bassrawi

----------


## ABU A7MED

> *الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ابو احمد...*
> *مسابقه حلووة ومو زود بالرياضه بس تجربه ...*
> *ان شاء الله اجاباتي صح /*
> 
> 
> 
> *1- من هو اللاعب المصنف الاول عالميا في التنس الأرضي ؟* 
> *روجيه فيدرير*  
> *2- أين أقيمت بطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة لكرة القدم وأين ستنظم العام المقبل ؟*
> ...




اجابات صحيحة :)

ثانكس على المشاركة الموفقة 

دمتي موفقة أختي

تحيتي ..~

----------


## ABU A7MED

> 1- من هو اللاعب المصنف الاول عالميا في التنس الأرضي ؟
>  روجيه فيدرر
> 
>  2- أين أقيمت بطولة كأس العالم الأخيرة لكرة القدم وأين ستنظم العام المقبل ؟
>  2006 المـــانيــا-2010 جنوب افريقيا
> 
>  3- من اللاعب الذي تم شراءه بأكبر مبلغ في تاريخ كرة القدم وما هو النادي الذي اشتراه ؟
>  كريستيانو رونالدو - ريال مدريد الاسباني
> 
> ...



اجابات صحيحة أخي 

دمت موفق 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## ABU A7MED

*نكمل المسابقة 



1- في أي دوري يلعب نادي المريخ ؟


2- كم مرة فاز منتخب مصر ببطولة القارة الإفريقية ؟


3- ما هي جنسية اللاعب ريان جيجز الذى يلعب حاليا في نادي مانشتر يونايتد  ؟


بالتوفيق للجميع ..

تحيتي ..~
*

----------


## ابو طارق

*1- في أي دوري يلعب نادي المريخ ؟
الدوري السوداني 

2- كم مرة فاز منتخب مصر ببطولة القارة الإفريقية ؟
 6  مرات كأس امم افريقيا*  
*في  سنة  ((57)) ((59)) ((86)) ((98)) ((2006)) ((2008))


3- ما هي جنسية اللاعب ريان جيجز الذى يلعب حاليا في نادي مانشتر يونايتد ؟

ويلزي 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *نكمل المسابقة* 
> 
> 
> 
> *1- في أي دوري يلعب نادي المريخ ؟*
> *الدوري الاسكتلندي* 
> 
> *2- كم مرة فاز منتخب مصر ببطولة القارة الإفريقية ؟*
> *6 مرا اخرها عام 2008 في غانا* 
> ...



 
يارب اجاباتي صحيحه
الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ..
دمت بخير..

----------


## bassrawi

اجاباات بوطارق صح :clap: 
 
 مامداني اجاوب اول واحد  :nosweat: 
 
 شذى المريخ فريق سوداني  :bigsmile: 

 بانتظار الاسئله القادمه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله معاكم في الجولات الجاية

----------


## ابو طارق

*ننتظر التصحيح * 

*خاصة انه يوجد اجوبة مختلفة*

----------


## ABU A7MED

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..


اجابات أخي ابو طارق صحيحة  :wink: 

بالنسبة لاجابات أختي شذي نادي المريخ يلعب بالدوري السوداني  :embarrest:  وباقي الاجابات صحيحة

يعطيكم ألف عافية على المشاركة ..


ساعود قريبا لطرح أسئلة جديدة  :amuse: 

دمتم بخير 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## bassrawi

:huuh: 
 لاتتأخر

 انا انتظرك

هع هع هع

متحمس فوق العادهـ

----------


## ABU A7MED

> لاتتأخر
> 
>  انا انتظرك
> 
> هع هع هع
> 
> متحمس فوق العادهـ



ههههههه

حاضر أخوي ولا يهمك 

وانا بعتذر كثير على التأخير ,, 

دمت موفق أخي

----------


## ABU A7MED

..:: مسا الخير ::..



كل الشكر لمن يتابع المسابقة  :bigsmile:  حتي ولو بالمشاهدة ولو أنه أتمني أنه الكل يشارك فيها  :amuse: 


ما علينا ,, نكمل المسابقة  :embarrest: 



1- من أكثر فريق حصل على بطولة دوري الابطال الأوروبي وكم مرة حصل عليها ؟


2- في أى نادي يلعب اللاعب الكبير ياسر القحطاني ؟


2- لاعبة وبطلة ألعاب قوي سورية فازت بالعديد من البطولات من اهمها بطوولة العالم في أطلنطا بالولايات المتحدة عام 1996 فمن هي هذه اللاعبة ؟


بالتوفيق للجميع 


تحيتي ..~

----------


## Malamh Cute

> ..:: مسا الخير ::..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل الشكر لمن يتابع المسابقة  حتي ولو بالمشاهدة ولو أنه أتمني أنه الكل يشارك فيها  
> 
> ما علينا ,, نكمل المسابقة  
> ...



 
*مرآإحب ،* 
*ههههه على السؤآل الأول سوي نفسك مآتشوف  ..* 
*بس آني مو ريآإضيه بس حبيت آشآرك  ،،* 
*ومآإعرفت الإجآإبه ، :D* 
*برجع آدور ولو عرفت حطيته  ..*
*وإن شآإء الله متآإبعه لبقية الأسئله :)*  
*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ،* 
*لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
*تحيآإتي*

----------


## bassrawi

> 1- من أكثر فريق حصل على بطولة دوري الابطال الأوروبي وكم مرة حصل عليها ؟
> 
> نادي القرن الاوروبي
> ريال مدريد
> 9 مرات
>  2- في أى نادي يلعب اللاعب الكبير ياسر القحطاني ؟
> 
>  نادي القرن الآسيوي
> الهلال
> ...




 
مشكوووووووور على هالاسئله السهله عيني <<<واثق من اجوبته  :bigsmile:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ..:: مسا الخير ::..
> 
> 
> 
> كل الشكر لمن يتابع المسابقة  حتي ولو بالمشاهدة ولو أنه أتمني أنه الكل يشارك فيها  
> 
> ما علينا ,, نكمل المسابقة  
> 
> 
> ...



الله يعطيك العافيه ابو احمد...

----------


## آهات حنونه

*يعطيك العافيه*

*بنتظااار المزيد من الاسئله ’’’’بس خليها ابسط شوي خليها تعم الفرقه السعوديه وراح اجاوبهم كلهم صح هههه*

*يسلمو كثيير حلوه الفكره*


*تحياتي لكـ...*

----------


## ABU A7MED

> *مرآإحب ،* 
> *ههههه على السؤآل الأول سوي نفسك مآتشوف  ..* 
> *بس آني مو ريآإضيه بس حبيت آشآرك  ،،* 
> *ومآإعرفت الإجآإبه ، :d* 
> *برجع آدور ولو عرفت حطيته  ..*
> *وإن شآإء الله متآإبعه لبقية الأسئله :)*  
> *ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ،* 
> *لآخلآ ولآعدم* 
> *تحيآإتي*



ههههه

الاجاابات الى جاوبتيها صح والي ما جاوبيته جوابه 9 مرات نادي ريال مدريد

يعطيكي ألف عافية خيتو 

تقبلي خالثص تحيتي ..~

----------


## ABU A7MED

> [/center]
> 
> مشكوووووووور على هالاسئله السهله عيني <<<واثق من اجوبته 
> 
> 
> [/center]




ههههههه حقك والله 

اجابات صحيحة :)

يعطيك ألف عافية أخوي 

دمت موفق ,

تحيتي ..~

----------


## ABU A7MED

> الله يعطيك العافيه ابو احمد...



الله يعافيكى اختي شذا 

اجابات صحيحية :)

ويعطيكي ألف عافية 

دمتي موفقة 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## ABU A7MED

> *يعطيك العافيه*
> 
> *بنتظااار المزيد من الاسئله ’’’’بس خليها ابسط شوي خليها تعم الفرقه السعوديه وراح اجاوبهم كلهم صح هههه*
> 
> *يسلمو كثيير حلوه الفكره*
> 
> 
> *تحياتي لكـ...*



الله يعافيكى أختي 

يسلمو مشاركتك الحليوة :)

دمتي بكل خير 

تحيتي ..~

----------


## ABU A7MED

مسا الخييييير ..

ما شاء الله عليكم اجابات صحيحة ,, ومشاركات طيبة وأتمني انه الكل يشارك معنا  :toung: 

نكمل المسابقة ...



هالمرة حيكون فيه تغير بسيط ,, بحط صور شخصيات رياضية والمطلوب التعرف على هاى الشخصيات أتمني ما تكون صعبة عليكم ...


الشخصية الاولي ..





لاعبة تنس أرضي كانت المصنفة الاولي عالميا تقريبا فى العام 1996 .. وهي سوسرية 


الشخصية الثانية :





لاعب كرة قدم مشهور جدا :)



الشخصية الثالثة :





بدون معلومات  :toung:  لانه معروف جدا 




بالتوفيق للجميع ..

تحيتي ..~

----------


## bassrawi

> الشخصية الاولي ..
> 
> 
> 
> لاعبة تنس أرضي كانت المصنفة الاولي عالميا تقريبا فى العام 1996 .. وهي سوسرية 
> 
> 
> ((hingis))
> السويسريه هينغيس
> ...



اتمنى معلوماتي ماتخوني  :rolleyes: 

تحياتي لك بوحميــــد

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك العافيه>>>الاخت رياضيه فقط للسعوديين

ماعرفت غير الاخيره :::::نايف هزازي من فريق الاتحاد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما عرفت ولا واحد

----------


## نور الهدى

عرفت اول وحدة  لاعبة التنس 

هينغس

والثاني زيد الدين زيدان 


بس الثالث اول مرة اشوفه  :bigsmile:

----------


## ابو طارق

الشخصية الاولي ..





لاعبة تنس أرضي كانت المصنفة الاولي عالميا تقريبا فى العام 1996 .. وهي سوسرية 
 
* لاعبة التنس السويسرية مارتينا هينجيس* 
 


الشخصية الثانية :





لاعب كرة قدم مشهور جدا :) 
*زين الدين زيدان* 

*الفرنسي  الجزائري الاصل* 




الشخصية الثالثة :





*نايف الهزازي  لاعب منتخب المملكة والاتحاد جدة*

----------


## مضراوي

1- هينغيس 
2 زيدان 
3- نايف هزازي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نتمنى استمرار المسابقة 
ويصير فيه نشااااااااااااط

----------


## ABU A7MED

> نتمنى استمرار المسابقة 
> ويصير فيه نشااااااااااااط



هلا فيكى خيتو عفاف ..

معلش اعذروني بسبب انشغالي ,, سأعود عما قريب 

يسلمو ع التواجد المميز 

دمتي بخير 

سلامو ..~

----------


## ŹęẽҚộǾ

*تسلمـ خ‘ـيي ع الطرح ..
وان شاء الله ليْ ع‘ـودهـ بإذن الله ..
تقبل مروريْ ~*

----------

